# Reset Sharp XV Z12000 Lamp counter



## rmm1 (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a Sharp XV Z12000 projector. My old lamp got to 1900 hrs and I have replaced it with a new one. The lamp works fine and the picture is fine.

I have tried several times to reset the counter using the ENTER, DOWN and RIGHT buttons and the ON button but I don't get the LAMP 0000h message that the manual says I should see. The counter is now at 1916h and everytime I switch on the projector I get a check lamp message on the screen. I just need to remember to change the lamp at maybe 3800 hrs the next time.

I guess I could live with this (knowing or recording that the lamp was changed at 1900 hrs) but are there any problems with this apart from the annoying message? Any other way of resetting the counter? 

There is no TECH support for this projector with SHARP in Australia - a hopeless situation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rmm1 (Sep 1, 2009)

looks like this projector is too old or rare to get a response - anyone have knowledge if this projector will stop working after the counter reaches 2000hrs?


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Try going through the manual again. Most of the Pjs has a reset button


----------

